
Do Submliminal Ads work? - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/questions/775/do-subliminal-ads-work-should-we-test-them.html
======
krasicki
Seems to me, they're asking the wrong question. Decades ago when I was a much
younger artist I studied the subliminal suggestion meme that was popular at
the time. The practice was not to place subliminal ads into images, it was to
place subliminal suggestions into images so that in alcohol related ads the
word 'sex' would be vaguely drawn into ice cubes and distorted images of faces
and bodies. Its unclear if any of this stuff was ever commissioned or if it
was just boredom being played out by the ad designers. Hard to understand how
the effect could even be measured.

